# utilisation mixte time machine/stockage



## DostoDM (5 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

Je dispose d'un Macbook Pro depuis quelques mois d'une capacité de 500 Go.

Complètement novice en matière de disques durs externes, je sais néanmoins combien la sauvegarde est importante !

Je compte donc faire l'acquisition d'un disque dur externe WD de capacité 1To pour que je puisse l'utiliser en guise de disque de sauvegarde (Time Machine) mais aussi espace de stockage transportable à merci (comme une méga clé USB en quelque sorte).

Est-ce que je fais fausse route ? Time machine va-t-il mobiliser tout l'espace disque en partitionnant ou non ???

Je vous remercie de vos conseils et réponses éclairées


----------



## Sly54 (5 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Evite d'avoir des données sur une partition et TM sur une autre partition.
Achète un dd dédié à TM et une grosse clef USB ou un autre disque dur pour tes déplacements.


----------



## fau6il (5 Juin 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Evite d'avoir des données sur une partition et TM sur une autre partition.
> Achète un dd dédié à TM et une grosse clef USB ou un autre disque dur pour tes déplacements.



_Je plussoie!  
Un petit DD externe de 2.5", par son format et son poids, fait très bien l'affaire. _


----------



## DostoDM (5 Juin 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Ce que je voudrais savoir, c'est que le format des données après partition est-il le même ?
Autrement dit, quand je sauvegarde une chanson ou un document word avec Time Machine, je pourrai les retrouver aussi aisément sur mon disque dur externe et sous la même configuration ou est-ce que le format est différent ?

en bref : la sauvegarde est-elle la réplique exacte de l'original, moyennant quoi je pourrais alors utiliser mon disque de sauvegarde comme clé USB non ?

Désolée mais je débute...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2012)

DostoDM a dit:


> Désolée mais je débute...



Oui, on voit ça. On t'a dit : les sauvegardes d'un côté, les données baladeuses de l'autre. Non, ton disque de sauvegarde ne doit pas servir à te promener avec, il doit rester bien au chaud et à l'abri, si tu dois promener des données, achètes toi une clé USB ou un autre disque, si tu sauvegarde tes données, c'est pour pouvoir les restaurer en cas de problème avec ton disque, il n'est donc pas du tout convenable d'aller faire courir des risques à tes sauvegardes en allant les promener à droite à gauche, là où elles risquerons de se faire véroler plus vite que leur ombre.


----------



## jpultra (7 Juin 2012)

Tout à fait d'accord !
La mobilité et le bureau sont deux choses bien différentes !


----------



## kamille06 (10 Juin 2012)

Rassure toi DostoDM, je pensais aussi qu'on pouvait disposer de son DD externe comme d'une clé usb sans faire courir plus de peril que ça aux donnees qu'on veut sauvegarder

Vive les forums, c'est une mine d'infos


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2012)

kamille06 a dit:


> Rassure toi DostoDM, je pensais aussi qu'on pouvait disposer de son DD externe comme d'une clé usb sans faire courir plus de peril que ça aux donnees qu'on veut sauvegarder
> 
> Vive les forums, c'est une mine d'infos



Bon, à te lire, je vois qu'un complément d'infos est nécessaire : si tu fais des sauvegardes, c'est parce que l'utilisation "normale et quotidienne" de ton disque interne fait courir des risques aux données qu'il contient. Si tu utilise, en plus de la sauvegarde, ton disque externe de la même manière que ton disque interne, tu fais courir exactement les mêmes risques à ta sauvegarde. C'est plus clair comme ça ?


----------

